# Funny/scary/bad horse stories?



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

hi! im really curious to hear any horse stories you guys have!!! Funny, scary, bad (as in maybe green horse+green rider combos?) or any other stories i would love to hear!!! 

i have two scary stories (maybe not for seasoned riders, but they scared me!!!)

1. The half-rear. I was riding this horse called Cinnamon, and lets just say that we did NOT get along well. He rode like an angel for a completely inexperienced rider (simply going in circles) but for me we disagreed. ALOT!!!! I wanted him to back up, because he did'nt stop where he was supposed to, and he got REALLY light in the front. he was less than two feet off the ground, but he did it twice, and worst of all-my friend-who is TERRIFIED of horses-was watching me struggle. NOT fun. I rode it out, got on his case, blah blah blah...but i haven't ridden him since. im not a seasoned rider by any stretch of the mind, but i knew enough that he was not supposed to do that and it scared me.

2. The trip-and-almost-fall-off. I was riding my lazy horse Toby in the arena at my barn. he simply forgot to put one foot in front of the other, and when he remebered, his foot sorta got caught on the ground and he fell forward. Thank goodness i was in the western saddle, otherwise i would have fallen off. It shook me and him up, but afterwards i was glad that it happened because it was one for situation that i knew i could handle. I was so scared, seeing my horse's head way down in front of me. i was so worried it was my fault, or that he had gotten hurt. thank goodness he caught himself with his knees, not his head. we checked him afterwards, no injury. my trainer said that he would be okay, though he wouldn't want to repeat the experiance. Since then, he's been a lot more energetic;-)

Now for your stories!!!!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I think my biggest scare was this winter when I was riding my gelding on the trails alone. He spooked, slipped on the ice, landed on top of me, and after I had pulled myself out from under him, he wouldn't get up. Turned out he was fine, just surprised.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Tobysthebesthorseever said:


> hi! im really curious to hear any horse stories you guys have!!! Funny, scary, bad (as in maybe green horse+green rider combos?) or any other stories i would love to hear!!!
> 
> i have two scary stories (maybe not for seasoned riders, but they scared me!!!)
> 
> ...


Sorry but didn't this just get done?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stories-poems/funniest-horse-stories-please-tell-152454/


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

hmmmm....yeah, but i wanted to get more i guess. i like hearing horse stories.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

BornToRun said:


> I think my biggest scare was this winter when I was riding my gelding on the trails alone. He spooked, slipped on the ice, landed on top of me, and after I had pulled myself out from under him, he wouldn't get up. Turned out he was fine, just surprised.


 
WHOO!!!! scary!!! same thing sorta happened to me, i was riding Cherokee, she slipped on some ice, all four legs slipping, i thought she was being naughty and was gonna hurt me, i grabbed a tree, and almost jumped off when she finally got her footing. all worked out fine.

I hope your'e okay!!!! That must've hurt ALOT!!! and on top of it worrying that your horse was hurt!!!!! That stinks. I'm glad that he and you got out of it fine and without injuries


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*Ahhhh!*



Tobysthebesthorseever said:


> hmmmm....yeah, but i wanted to get more i guess. i like hearing horse stories.


was that not a thread about and being answered about what you asked for?

Two threads at the same time about the same thing with the same?


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm kind of confused. 

I'm relatively new to the forum. Is there a rule about having more than one thread on the same thing going on at the same time? If so, I'm sorry!!! I didn't mean to break a rule!:shock:


----------



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Tobysthebesthorseever said:


> I'm kind of confused.
> 
> I'm relatively new to the forum. Is there a rule about having more than one thread on the same thing going on at the same time? If so, I'm sorry!!! I didn't mean to break a rule!:shock:


I'm pretty sure you didn't break a rule im new her myself and no need to worry and Welcome to the forums you'll enjoy it here


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks. I love the forum. It's so helpful!


----------



## rememberourtroops (Apr 13, 2013)

One of my scarest moments riding a horse was when I was riding a Shire geling named Morgran. There was realitivly low log that had fallen during a storm years before, one we had gone over many times. He basically just did a little hop over the fence he was so tall, it was heardly a challenge at all for him. Well I had him at a slow canter and he went right over like he always used to do. As his front hooves touched the ground I heard something snap and then he fumbled a little before cantering forward a few steps. In the mean time I am trying to get him to stop but he is not paying any attention to me at all. He took a few more stumbling step and started to go down, I bailed. I was fine but Morgran was not, he had to be put down where he lay.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Thats so sad!!

He broke his leg then?

so sad..


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I think my biggest scare was a few years back and I was 14, and at a local horse show held at the barn we boarded at. I was riding a 16h QH gelding who i was already unconfident on. We were fine until it came time to run barrels and do pole bending.... I don't know what got into him, but even though i was already letting him go a little faster than i was used to, on the home run he went faster, and pulling back did no use. So i tried pulling his nose to the side to slow him down or turn him... I couldn't get his nose to budge, i was just along for the ride. He'd then slam on the brakes JUST before he hit the gate. If the fence hadn't been RIGHT there, I would have come off him nearly every time... Yes I had to grab the fence to stop myself from falling. But I wanted to compete so bad that I cowboyed through it, and at the end of the day walked away with a couple ribbons.
In 6 years we had the gelding, that was the only day he ever did something like that


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow! Sounds like Millie if she gets excited.

Ok, one day I was putting Santana over 1/2 foot jumps, and the huge dog comes running out, chasing the barn cat. The cat runs in front, Santana balks, then the dog goes behind and he shoots forward over the jump with 2 feet to spare. It was super scary, I thought the dog was going to attack. This was when I had first gotten Tana.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow that sounds scary!!!!


----------



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

I have so many memories of rising my pony Baylee, a little bay/pinto my mom got for me when I was 7 years old. I'm now 16 and Baylee is the ripe age of 30 and happily 'retired' from riding  <3

I remember a few years ago I was practicing riding English in our pasture. I was using a new bit and was just seeing if it worked and how she was responding to it. it was really nice out- We were posting along the fence when she decided to act up and threaten to buck and be frisky. Reaching the corner of the pasture I had stopped her just to see if she had spooked at something and to just look around before we started moving again. Baylee bolted without warning and decided to head back to the barn (like she always wanted to xP) 

I heard if you turn a horse's head, they have to stop running because they can't see where they're going so, thinking I could stop her, I reached up close to her bit and turned her head towards me but she gave a good pull back the otherway and pulled me out of my saddle. I almost fell in front of her (over her right shoulder) but my some crazy miracle I grabbed her mane with one hand and managed to swing down under her neck. I 'rode' like that for a few seconds screaming 'whoa' and 'stop it' the whole time. I dont' remember what happened after that though. I remember feeling my arms getting tired and then hearing a bunch of clattering, like hooves stamping on the ground- When I opened my eyes, I was sprawled out face down in the area where we dump manure from cleaning the barn, and Baylee had just stood up and continued to the barn with out injury. The only think that was broken was my English helmet and thankfully not my head or any bones. I sure didn't smell like a rose after that though!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Ewww.....

Well I'm glad it all worked out!!!!! Too bad you got dumped In a poo pile :/
It makes for an interesting story though!!! ;D


----------



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

haha yeah xD 

It was a soft landing though! hehe


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

I would have to say my scariest memory was a few years back. I was riding my barrel stud Hottie (a fried owned him but i was the only one to ever work with him). Anyways we were just getting done with practicing barrels. I had raised him from a colt and taught him everything. He was by far the best stud i have ever worked with! he had 100% respect for everybody and everything ad only got Hot going into the arena! Anyways we were riding down a trail and my friends had been with and we were at a straight strect in the field where we always raced. So we all lined up and got ready then took off....about to the half way point a deer darted out of the woods and scared the crap out of my friend Freddys horse who spooked and hooped towards lucy and her horse who were in the middle of me and Freddy and lucys horse got bumped and he lost balance for a min and ran into Hottie and me. we didnt really have a chance to slow down it happened to fast. When Bailey (lucy's horse) hit hottie he started to stumble and i didnt have time to get my feet out of my stirrups and he fell to the side and he ended up roleing one me. Lucy and freddy were already off realizing what was happening. Once hottie finaly was able to get to his feet after a few minitues of strggleing ad roleing on my twice he was up. I couldnt breathe very well and i ended up having the ambulace come to where we were and getting me. I had broken 4 ribs...  Hottie was ok and so was everyne else!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh. My. Gosh. That sounds HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!! Thank God I've never had anything very bad happen to me!!! That will probably change soon because my horse will be coming home in about 6 weeks!!!( EEEEEEKKKKKK!!!!!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!!!)


----------

